# Help Setting up Tivoweb via bt HomeHub



## nwdxb91 (Apr 15, 2003)

i have a tivo with tivoweb pre installed HDD from pacelink
i can ftp & telnet to 192.168.1.200 ok
nic_setup_tivo says my gateway is 192.168.1.1 and mask 255.255.255.0
.
my hub DHCP Pool is 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253 and 
gateway of 192.168.1.254 
IE Standard
when i bought my tivo hdd from the company they gave be a piece of paper to use it on static ip and i used to use it ok ( which i have lost )
( i don't think i changed anything then in tivo )
how do i get tivoweb to work , and check the settings of the tivo web
i read other threads on this subject and cannot understand the settings
can anybody help


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

When you got your HDD, did you ask the supplier to pre-install TivoWeb?

If you type in "http://192.168.1.200" (without quotes) to IE, what happens?


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

nwdxb91 said:


> i have a tivo with tivoweb pre installed HDD from pacelink
> i can ftp & telnet to 192.168.1.200 ok
> nic_setup_tivo says my gateway is 192.168.1.1 and mask 255.255.255.0
> my hub DHCP Pool is 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253 and
> gateway of 192.168.1.254


Do one of these:

Either change your router's IP address from 192.168.1.254 to 192.168.1.1 via the router's configuration webpage. (Easiest and simplest)

Or run the nic_config programme from a bash prompt and set the Tivo gateway to 192.168.1.254 (Harder to fix if it goes wrong)

Then reboot everything.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

frogster said:


> Do one of these:
> 
> Either change your router's IP address from 192.168.1.254 to 192.168.1.1 via the router's configuration webpage. (Easiest and simplest)
> 
> ...


Or do what I did and put your home hub back in the box and use your old router. My main reason for doing that is that the security is not as good on the home hub and it doesnt support dynDNS. But if you want to use the phone or vision bits you may be stuck with it.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fred1 said:


> Or do what I did and put your home hub back in the box and use your old router. My main reason for doing that is that the security is not as good on the home hub and it doesnt support dynDNS.


Doesn't BT give its broadband customers a Static IP address as standard then? 

As to BT Home Hub their tv advert was enough to put me off it for life. The idea that white people adopting popular black culture slang speak is something that is kool and that should be endorsed by the nation's largest telco was not something I found myself at all in sympathy with.


----------



## nwdxb91 (Apr 15, 2003)

FAO Pete77 We are talking ablut the Internal IP addresses for PC in your House..
FAO FRED1 :I have never used dynDNS as i Did not have any INFO on it
.
Fao ColinYounger : i Done that Still does not work ( i tryed to ping 192.168.200 port 80 ) and had no responce
am going to send a Email TO Pacelink


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

nwdxb91 said:


> am going to send a Email TO Pacelink


You seem to have tried all suggestions except mine, and replied to everyone except me.
This is a shame because one of my two suggestions should do the trick.


----------



## nwdxb91 (Apr 15, 2003)

Sorry Frogster i tryed yor suggestion .of changing the router.
affraid still no joy.. i tryed your suggestion that evening.. been busy at work
Still awating 2nd email from Supplier..
..
Does any body have any reports of other companys who supply DIY installs.that will also alow me to download the movies as well from the tivo ??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

nwdxb91 said:


> Does any body have any reports of other companys who supply DIY installs.that will also alow me to download the movies as well from the tivo ??


Very few people here seem to use Pacelink to upgrade their hard drives or install TivoWeb these days. In the main Pacelink's expertise seems to be in the area of replacing blown modems but with broadband that's hardly necessary now when you can install a Cachecard to use the Tivo via broadband instead for less money.

The other two main firms many people here seem to have uses for hard drive and Cachecard upgrades are www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't know if you worked this out in the end, but I was having similar trouble today - this thread answered it for me:-

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=313155

And the bit that was the great breakthrough for me was being able to connect to TiVo directly from the laptop via the cat5 cable, as described in this post:-

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4346178#post4346178

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Doesn't BT give its broadband customers a Static IP address as standard then?


They charge £1 extra a month for a static IP on BT Business broadband. That's what mine is anyway. You can phone them up and ask for it and it's done in a matter of minutes.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

nwdxb91 said:


> i have a tivo with tivoweb pre installed HDD from pacelink
> i can ftp & telnet to 192.168.1.200 ok
> nic_setup_tivo says my gateway is 192.168.1.1 and mask 255.255.255.0
> my hub DHCP Pool is 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253 and
> gateway of 192.168.1.254





frogster said:


> Do one of these:
> 
> Either change your router's IP address from 192.168.1.254 to 192.168.1.1 via the router's configuration webpage. (Easiest and simplest)
> 
> ...


You may also need to change the DHCP pool so it doesn't include the TiVo IP AND add the TiVo IP as a specific client in you LAN client screen (I don't have a Home HUB so it may have a different name). Some routers, my D-Link included, will not allow the IP address to work within the DHCP pool if the device won't configure by DHCP, which TiVo won't. As it won't configure automatically, you then need to add it explicitly to the client list in the router.

Hope this helps,

Col.


----------

